# My Bichon limping?



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

My Bichon was playing tonight and running. Then all of a sudden got hurt and is now limping. His back right leg is bothering him. I will call the vet tomorrow if he is not better. I am so worried. I am fearful he tore something. Bichons are notorious for ACL tears. That is why I keep weight off of him as much as possible. I am so worried. I hope it is just sprained.


----------



## Eenypup (Mar 21, 2014)

Our Koby has ended up limping from spraining himself multiple times in his life, and it's always been totally okay by the end of the day. Don't worry too much, as long as you're willing to bring him to the vet tomorrow if he's not doing better then everything should be fine!


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Yeah your Koby looks like my Benji. I love Koby's face!! I am just outside of Philly in Yardley pa. I see you are in Philly. Thanks. I hope he will be ok. He is 5 he will be 6 in August. I know of a girl in Florida who has had 3 surgeries on he Bichons legs. Yes he will go to tomorrow to the vet if he is still limping. Thanks for responding.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Well it does not look good. Torn ACL. We have an appt. tomorrow with orthopedic surgeon. I feel so bad for him. This is why I have him on low fat food etc. I have always worried about his legs. So looks like surgery is in store on the horizon.


----------



## Arya of House Stark (Jan 14, 2014)

Aww, I'm sorry to hear that about your Bichon.  My Esme never had a torn ACL but she does have a luxating patella on one of her hind legs and I notice she'll limp when it gets aggravated.

Hope Benji recovers quickly from the surgery!


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Arya of House Stark, thanks for the well wishes. I appreciate it. With all the new technology out there I hope it will be successful for him. I want him to be whole again. He loves to walk, outside etc He is getting around very well with only 3 legs. Breaks my heart though. I think there must be a lot of stress on the other 3 legs so the sooner the surgery the better. He is not in pain. That is a good thing.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

FWIW, you can do everything right and still have your dog end up with a cruciate injury. There are some factors you can't control like the conformation of an individual's dog's knee joint that predispose to a cruciate tear.


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

sassafras,

we just returned from the consult with surgeon. She suggested to wait it out for another few weeks to see if there is any improvement. DH seems to think in time it would heel by itself. Due to the good old internet and opinions (of some who may or may not be qualified to offer such thoughts) he seems to feel this surgery has a reduced success rate and if left alone it would also heel itself?? Something do with nylon mesh? I am all for waiting it our several weeks but after that I feel I will go for the surgery. 

Yes one cannot figure there was a bichon before us with the same problem. He was not overweight. I know a girl in Florida who has a bichon who just turned 5 and has 3 leg surgeries so far. He is only 16 pounds. I hope exercising and walking my dog daily has not caused more problems than good.(?) He loves to get out and walk.


----------



## Arya of House Stark (Jan 14, 2014)

Awww, that's good that he's still able to get around on 3 legs. I hope the injury heals on its own, if not, then I'll keep my fingers crossed for an easy surgery. 

I don't think daily exercise and walking would've caused more problems, but I'd double-check with your vet on that one. Esme gets plenty of walks and would run around the house having Bichon buzzes for years and it didn't seem to bother her. 

Good luck with your fluffpup!


----------



## Benjismom (May 19, 2013)

Thanks Ayra.Now the question is to have surgery or not to have surgery? If you read the internet you get many differing opinions on the subject. I want to do what is best for him. Totally what is best. I don't know what that is. I am leaning more towards the surgery.


----------

